# New Sibling for Donatello



## Skyler Nell (Sep 5, 2010)

So I'm going to be getting a new CDT soon 
Either hatchling or a 1 year old! Haven't decided.
Which would you choose?
And does anyone have any name suggestions?
Thanks for reading! I'm soooo excited!!


----------



## armandoarturo (Sep 6, 2010)

Skyler Nell said:


> So I'm going to be getting a new CDT soon
> Either hatchling or a 1 year old! Haven't decided.
> Which would you choose?
> And does anyone have any name suggestions?
> Thanks for reading! I'm soooo excited!!



congrats! =)
Thats a very Hard decision!
I would have picked both 
but since you can only pick one... I guess I would had to see them first before choosing.
I had same problem today, I had to pick 5 out of 24 DTS!
It took me like an hour hahahah!
(I picked the ones that looked healthier and with lots of energy) 
Let us know wich one you picked =)


----------



## Skyler Nell (Sep 6, 2010)

I will definitely post lots of pictures when I get the little one!
Well I could pick both, but I wanna make sure I have time for each one.
Is a new hatchling much harder to care for then a 1 year old??

I had same problem today, I had to pick 5 out of 24 DTS!
It took me like an hour hahahah!
(I picked the ones that looked healthier and with lots of energy) 
[/quote]

How many tortoises do you have?? 5? that's alot!


----------



## armandoarturo (Sep 6, 2010)

I have...
3 big and mature (2 females & 1 male)
2 juvenile, still not presenting sex differences
and 5 1 year old.
I work, go to university and I still have time for all of them ! 

I guess it mostly depends on where are you going to keep them, if its big enough for them, and also If you are able to provide proper and enough food for them. 
I think Hatchlings arent that hard to keep, they just need some shaded place outdoors, with sunshine available, and also a little cave to hide away from heat and strong sun.
Their carapace its soft, but it will harden in a little while with good care, food, and sunshine. 
Maybe you could share time with both at same time xD

I forgot: Hatchlings do need a little more care, because they are easy for other animals because of their soft carapace. If you do choose the hatchling, it would have to be in a safe place outside away from possible predators.


----------



## Laura (Sep 6, 2010)

I would pick the yearling.. 
and you are going to need two of everything now.. two enclosures, two heat sources, etc.. you shouldnt put them together right away and they may not like each other when you do..


----------



## Skyler Nell (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks for the advice everyone 
I'll post picturess of everyhting as soon as i get everyhting set up!!


----------



## armandoarturo (Sep 7, 2010)

wich was the lucky one?
1 y.o or hatchling?


----------



## Skyler Nell (Sep 8, 2010)

The year old will be the one 
I am picking him up tomorrow!
And the name I've decided on is Franklin, like the kids tv show
http://content.mainemoms.com/moms/blogs/uploaded_images/franklin-705894.jpg
I'll post pictures when i get him tomorrow!


----------



## terryo (Sep 8, 2010)

It's so exciting getting a new baby .....of any kind....


----------



## armandoarturo (Sep 8, 2010)

I know =)
Dont forget to post franklin new pictures !


----------



## Skyler Nell (Sep 8, 2010)

Okay! I wont forget 
I have his enclosure all set up!
Plastic RubberMaid for now,
water dish, little hide, fake plant, one tile!
I'll post pics of that tomorrow when I post the other pictures.
Thanks everyone!!!


----------

